# THROWBACK



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

My tank came out without cutting the hatch.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pics or you sold your perfectly good rig for a kayak


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

pics are coming as soon as I can resurrect my SmuMug account


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If a tank can fit thru. It would be this model. I think the hatches are the biggest they make. Perseverance32 can you post a pic? Where did you get the replacement? And what size is it gallon wise? That is some good news. I hope I can get a big one back in.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Talked with HB this morning. They said they were unable to get the tanks out. :-/ But he did say that they now cut the bulkhead out. And go in from the back. It's less labor that way. And easier to make it look right.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a bummer.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Swampfox, this skiff looks pretty clean. Worst case scenario you have to wet sand the shiny parts, repaint the non-skid and Replace the fuel lines and filter. How many hours does the engine have? It looks like you can hose down and scrub the compartments and the drain hoses and it will look like new. I put Seadeck under the gunnels in mine and it looks good. 

30 gallons sounds like it will take a bunch of space and weigh a lot. Will you be gone 3 days at a time for most of the times you use it? If not, I would go lighter. Remember, one of the reasons you have a Whip is because it is light and can get skinny. By the time you put two batteries and a TM up there you will have some weight going on.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

It's even better than that hellsbay. I have already polished it up in a few spots. It will all come back. No need for paint or gel. The aluminum on the poling platform had me concerned. But it came back with a mirror like shine. The gauges are baked out. As is most of the black plastic. I am gonna replace all I can with SS. Like HB should have done to begin with. And go thru everything for good measure.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)




----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The only "damage" to the entire deck. This boat was not hardly used at all. It looked as if a TM was never used on the mount. The tool for removing the mount. Was still in a plastic bag in the livewell. Along with some other stuff. The live well apparently didn't see much use either.

Look real close


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The cheap ass multi millionaire PO. Painted the under gunnels black. When the carpet rotted off. Yes I said paint. 









Here is a little before and aft on some spot polishing


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

This boat has the old school pull bolt for the hatches. Is there a latch that can be fitted in its place? I actually like the pull bolts. But I need security and closure when trailering. Especially the front facing livewell lid. Would prefer not to have to use a belly strap. Just to keep my lids closed while going down the road.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> This boat has the old school pull bolt for the hatches. Is there a latch that can be fitted in its place? I actually like the pull bolts. But I need security and closure when trailering. Especially the front facing livewell lid. Would prefer not to have to use a belly strap. Just to keep my lids closed while going down the road.


not sure if there is one that will just plug and play with the old latch, but you could probably install Gemlux latches, by cutting a larger hole


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The problem is the proximity to the edge. It takes the standard tension/lever latch out of the equation. The 17.8 Kirk just posted in the classifieds. Looks like those latches may work. They are very close to the edge also. As if maybe the were changed at some point.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Here is a Tom G tank replacement linky with some good pics. Just to give some a idea of what is involved. I read on Tribenwater a Moeller plastic tank. Will fit right in. And all the outlets line up perfect. And it's only $150 . If i c an get mine out. I may cut the leaky bottom triangle off. And tig a flat pice of aluminum across the bottom. And powder coat the entire tank. Then maybe do a coating on the inside for good measure. Of course the big if is getting it out. :-?

http://palmcoastfishing.com/?page_id=57


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Swampfox,
Congratulations on your find. I'm still on the other side but I think I'm going to get a boat ordered in Dec. planning a Feb return. Drop me an email if you still have my email. I can't open photos on this site because of firewall.

Best to you,

E


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> This boat has the old school pull bolt for the hatches. Is there a latch that can be fitted in its place? I actually like the pull bolts. But I need security and closure when trailering. Especially the front facing livewell lid. Would prefer not to have to use a belly strap. Just to keep my lids closed while going down the road.


My 16 Whip has the pull bolts as well. Just keep your cushions on when trailering and the hatches will stay closed. Do not trailer with the cushions off or the back hatches will blow up. I have had my skiff three months now and traveled all over South Florida with the bolt latches. When you stay at a motel, just bring in your stuff. The fancy latches will not keep people out of the hatches. I try to stay at places where the door opens to the parking lot. Makes it easier to transfer stuff in and out of the skiff and keep an eye out.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

How are the cushions under tow? I was thinking that they would be blowing around. And possibly start to self destruct. Like the ones on my Lostmen.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Swamp,

Talk to Paul Payne @ Hells Bay if you want the latches that HB uses. I have a quote somewhere for 3 latches and they ran approx $35ea. I've bought a few parts from HB and they actually are reasonable in price.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> How are the cushions under tow? I was thinking that they would be blowing around. And possibly start to self destruct. Like the ones on my Lostmen.


I trailered my 2003 17.8 Pro for 10 years before the cushions needed to be repaired. It had the new latches but I usually left the cushions on anyway. My old 99 HB Whip has the same cushion that I had made for it when I bought it in 2002. It's sitting behind the HB shop and now belongs to Chris Petersen, the owner. It's probably a toss up as to the price of installing new latches or just repairing your cushion after 8-10 years.


----------



## schrats (Apr 15, 2014)

Hellsbay, I had that cushion replaced when I had your old skiff refurbed in 2010


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Hellsbay, I had that cushion replaced when I had your old skiff refurbed in 2010



Are you talking about my old Lostmen? Are you the guy I bought it from?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

SnookDaddy do you know if the latches can be used with the existing location of the bolt? Of course the hole would be bigger. But was wondering if the latch could use that area for placement.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Swamp,

I would need to see a picture of the bolt position to determine if it would cover the existing hole. I'll PM you my phone number if you want to text a few pictures, otherwise post them here..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The best i got at the moment










This may be better. As you can see. It is very close to the edge. 3/4" maybe


----------



## cast4tailers (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the exact same boat. You are not going to be able to use the current pull bolt. You will need to glass in the hole and re-drill for new latches. I also had my gas tank removed by cutting the front gutter (closest to the anchor hatch) and replacing with a 24gal. I had it done locally in Sarasota and it cost me $1400 for removal and install of the new tank. You can't tell it was cut.... I would not want to go through the bulkhead, but understand that Hells Bay chooses this route as it would a lot easier to work that direction vs. leaning through the hatch. No matter which route you go, there will be cutting glass involved.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Swamp,

It is not going to cover up the bolt holes. The latch has to be inset around 2-1/2" to 3" so the latch arm goes under the lip of the channel.

This photo will give you an idea of what I'm talking about:


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I knew those wouldn't work. That's like what all my other boats had. The ones I think may work. Are the catch latch. Kinda like on a door. Where you just shut it. And it latches. Instead of turning the arm under a lip. I was hoping maybe. I Could a small piece of angle. With the latch facing to the front. So it could catch on the lip/angle. I think all the new HBs have this type of latch. I need to talk to someone at HB or Tom or John


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

After stuffing our guts with BBQ chicken. Me and my pops finally got around to tinkering with the boat. A beer or so later. It looked like this


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Hellsbay, I had that cushion replaced when I had your old skiff refurbed in 2010


Thanks Jason, I didn't know it wasn't my old one.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> After stuffing our guts with BBQ chicken. Me and my pops finally got around to tinkering with the boat. A beer or so later. It looked like this


I bet it will float in spit configured like that..., but hard to get a good hole shot! ;D If You are changing out the engine, HB makes a metal piece that will extend the transom so that you can put a 20 inch shaft on.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Huh :-? Then I would have a 25" transom. ;D the guide is a 20" to start. That is one of the reasons. it gets it's extra capacity. I still don't understand. The reasoning behind 20" shafts on 15" transoms.  The added weight in the absolutely worst place. Then it really looks odd with a jack plate. You Buy a motor that is too long for your transom. The you add a jack plate to raise that long motor up. But since it's so high now. You have to have a sky scraper of a tower. Where does it end ;D


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice skiff Swampfox. I talked to the previous owner a couple of times while he was selling it (once he returned my call).
I fish on a friends Guide quite a bit. Nice boat. I have a '99 Whipray. I truly love it. I have two young boys and am thinking about a slightly bigger boat some time soon.
Keep us posted on the you progress.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like the boat, I will be interested in seeing the restore, she should be a great all around flats fishing machine. Thanks for the info you sent me the other day. Nice talking with you, enjoy the build.


----------

